
Migraines and Eyestrain from Smartphone? - profdithering
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m looking for a new Android device (currently using an old Samsung Galaxy S5) and I&#x27;ve found that almost all devices (Pixel 3, Pixel 2, Samsung Galaxy S9, LG G7) cause me severe eyestrain, dizziness and migraine. I can&#x27;t find a modern device that&#x27;s usable for me.<p>I suspect that some kind of flickering, like temporal dithering, is the root cause. Does anyone know if Android phones are using temporal dithering or some other kind of flicker?<p>I&#x27;m aware of PWM flicker in OLED displays, but that seems to not be my problem, since Galaxy S5 is OLED, and it works great for me. I&#x27;ve been to several doctors (MDs), optometrists, opthamologists and neurologists -- and they&#x27;ve all declared me healthy. Clearly something is different about these newer devices that are causing this issue, since when I return to my Galaxy S5, my symptoms will go away. Certainly, there&#x27;s something different about me, but modern medicine has no answers. So I am desperately turning to the smart folks of HN.<p>There&#x27;s a whole community of people like me at ledstrain.org. The only &quot;test&quot; I&#x27;ve seen for temporal dithering is to connect to an e-ink display, as shown in this video&#x27;s &quot;moving dots&quot;: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=0y-I3hqQgCQ<p>Does anyone have any ideas what could be causing this? I am willing to fund research into this.
======
exikyut
Unfortunately you've provided no contact information, so hopefully you see
this reply. What you've mentioned is interesting, and I may have some leads
regarding this in the future.

If you see this, please get in touch, my email is in my profile. I cannot
promise when I'll respond (or, admittedly, even notice your message), but I
can promise definitely will eventually see it, and respond at some point.

~~~
profdithering
Thanks, I just emailed you. I'd greatly appreciate any information. I fear
this will affect my job and I'll have to learn some skill without computers.

